

You Probably Can't Get Into the World's Most Exclusive Website - andrewcross
http://mashable.com/2011/06/08/most-exclusive-website/

======
phlux
I am accepting applications for the most exclusive community online as of yet,
the application fee is $1,000 just to be considered and hear more, but if yiu
cant afford that, then you clearly arent even qualified to join.

If you want access - wire me the consideration convenience fee.

